# Flange/Tail Pipe Removal - Bathroom Sink Drain



## Ted (Feb 1, 2009)

I am replacing the bathroom sink drain which is about 40 years old.  It seems that the flange and tail pipe is one piece, instead of two, so I can't remove it. Is there a way to remove the flange and tail pipe?  I was able to remove the trap section. 

I would appreciate any help with this problem.  Thanks.

Ted


----------



## MoreTime (Feb 3, 2009)

You may have a sweated on tailpiece, that means that you have a copper drain line and you may have to unsweat or cut, and it can be repalced with a fernco rubber coupling or you can use a plastic coupling for tubular fittings.......good luck


----------



## Ted (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for responding, MoreTime....I'll give it a try.

Ted


----------

